# cel with bsh intake



## stickk (Aug 27, 2008)

i just put my bsh intake on last thursday. its awesome, i love it but i got a cel last night about 240miles since it was installed. i just retightened everything back up this morning, in a little bit it went away, but then like 30-40miles or so later tonight it went back on. the sai tubes are all on there good, same with the tb coupler. anyone else experiance anything like this?
btw its a 08.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you sure the SAI tubes are on good? The smaller one is usually a pain to get on.


----------



## stickk (Aug 27, 2008)

i know the big on is on good for sure, the small one i had the hardest time getting on but i heard the click when i attatched it. if i remember correctly it had a wierd like flat part of the intake where it connects. i cant really explain it. ill try and take it off and get a picture of it tomorrow. or does everyone elses intakes have that too?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah. make sure everything is installed right. Cuz i've had mine installed since it was released and i've had no CEL. so yah. . double check.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: cel with bsh intake (stickk)*

What is the code?


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: cel with bsh intake (BSH Speedshop)*

Installed mine without the fender boplt, and everything is fine. Make sure the Allen bolts for the MAF are on good and tight. Did you put the MAF in the right way ? I think you can only put it in one way but make sure.
About 2000 miles on mine and no CEL's.


----------



## stickk (Aug 27, 2008)

idk the cel went away again. i just replaced the hose clamp today cause i broke when i took it off then tightened it. and later on the cel went away. 
but the bigger sai tube kinda wiggles around a bit.
ill keep posted if the cel come back.


----------



## stickk (Aug 27, 2008)

oh yea, vag com can read codes that went away right? ill try and get the code on friday when i can meet up with my friend that has it.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (stickk)*

If those hose clamp was broken the movement of the engine would more than likely create the gap needed to cause a cel. With everything installed right there is no reason for there to be an issue.


----------



## stickk (Aug 27, 2008)

well since i replaced the clamp about 200mi ago, its been fine until yesterday where it came on then just went off a few hours later without me doing anything. and its been off ever since. 
heres the vag-com faults that came up just got it scanned tonight:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BJ HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 1567 
Revision: 1NH01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0GN3NQ94H
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
2 Faults Found:
000104 - MAP/MAF <-> Throttle Position Correlation 
P0068 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 10
Mileage: 34067 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:56:06
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1816 /min
Load: 74.9 %
Speed: 85.0 km/h
Temperature: 94.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V
000257 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Implausible Signal 
P0101 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 34373 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 19:35:34
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2075 /min
Load: 50.6 %
Speed: 97.0 km/h
Temperature: 88.0°C
Temperature: 30.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 131107F2000354
Coding: ED801F070002020000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 67
Mileage: 4270 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 13:35:18
i dont think the last one has to do anything with it, since it happend at 2k mi or so.



_Modified by stickk at 6:05 AM 6-27-2009_


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (stickk)*

Highly indicative of a leak, unless its one of the very early kits that needs the spacer that is now built into every kit. We should be able to help you out no problem, if you want to PM me your phone number I'll be happy to give you a call and walk you through some trouble shooting. Your issue is not normal so we should be able to fix you up no problem


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I am also having that same error code.... I put the intake on 3 months ago and this started about 2 months after that.
I've tried to clean the MAF and that i didn't work....I tried to make sure everything is snug but I will try again. It's not getting more and more frequent after i clear it.

here is the code if it makes any difference:

000104 - MAP/MAF Throttle Position Correlation
P0068 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 4
Mileage: 118065 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 23:01:53

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3137 /min
Load: 38.4 %
Speed: 120.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 18.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V


----------



## nate122 (Mar 28, 2008)

same boat as you guys.. im getting the bad readings from the maf. the implausible signal.. any clue?

i get it every once in awhile.
i am not tuned. only mod is intake and exhaust.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

anything?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.gearchatter.com/viewtopic10729.php


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*cel with BSH intake*

I threw the throttle position code too, on an 09! I don't even have a MAF so I don't know why this is a problem on some cars. It only happened once in 30k miles. Obviously I'm not throwing the code because of a MAF. So whatever it is, its probably not the air flow over the MAF that caused the second problem. It was weird. 

My car is also an 09 that managed to actually rub a hole in the fuel line too. lol!


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a BSH intake and noticed that the bores for all the ports (MAF and Vac) are heavily scored. They appear to have been drilled too fast and then cleaned up with a port grinder. The inside surface of these ports need to seal well with o-rings on the MAF and Vac lines. Maybe the surface is just too scrtached up to seal.


----------



## wed_wabbit (Jul 15, 2008)

I would call BSH on the workmanship issue. I noticed a bit of scoring on mine...bought this year for a 08....I had a time getting the SAI tubes to fit, and actually had to use KY to get them on. It is always fun to go to wally mart to pick that stuff up and say "no really it is for my car!" not that, that is any better!:facepalm:


----------



## wed_wabbit (Jul 15, 2008)

Just to clear up, I am not saying that BSH makes a shoddy product at all....But everyone messes up once in a while...I am very happy with my intake, and lucky that I never had a CEL due to the SAI tubes....they are a B to get on!


----------



## nate122 (Mar 28, 2008)

wed_wabbit said:


> Just to clear up, I am not saying that BSH makes a shoddy product at all....But everyone messes up once in a while...I am very happy with my intake, and lucky that I never had a CEL due to the SAI tubes....they are a B to get on!


 Youre telling me lol. Without leverage that last tube was ripping cuts in my knuckles.


----------

